# Hip Hop/ Hypnosis?



## Live2Die420 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok well some of you older folks this one might not be for you 

Is it just me or does it seem like after you smoke and listen to hip hop that you can tell if the producer was smoking or not when he produced the beat?

I know it seems to me like I can..

for instance Three 6 Mafia always is fucked up on something. Every song of theres I listen to when I'm high basically puts my in a state of hypnosis and love for the song lol.

Take there song Bin Laden weed for example, another good one is Rainbow Colors.

Any other songs that really hypnotize you?


----------



## henrymuska (Nov 19, 2007)

hahaha yeah bro i know exactly what you mean with the whole knowing if they smoke or not. i love feeling hypnotized by music, hip hop is for sure a good one.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Nov 22, 2007)

like 90% of the Hip-Hop I listen to is like that. lol.


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 24, 2007)

fuck yea they were smoking, shit it aint just smoke, theres syrup, coke, xtc, ......

and you know thats why they keep coming with more shit, yea most of it is shit, but there are some good rappers still out there.


----------



## johnnycash (Nov 24, 2007)

One 2 345667899 Sorry


----------



## silk (Nov 24, 2007)

Try 05. Clipse - [Hell Hath No Fury #05] Ride Around Shining...

"So much ice in their rollies the shit don't tick!"


----------



## Alaskagrown (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone know whats up with the Underground Hip hop
like Atmosphere and such.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Dec 4, 2007)

wheezy always is straight with me haha.


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 5, 2007)

peep the song "smoked out" by three 6 mafia ft. twista

twista's verse is sick..


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 6, 2007)

the person who was asking about underground hip hop should check out granola funk express if you havent already


----------

